# Converting Saudi License to a UAE license



## abzy931 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi

Im moving to UAE in August after eid. I have a Saudi License valid till 2021. I wanted to ask what is the procedure to convert it to a UAE license ? will i need to give a test ? or will they convert without it ? Im a Pakistani National and my Saudi Residence Permit (Iqama) is also valid till June 2014


----------



## abzy931 (Jun 3, 2013)

P.S : I will be living in ajman


----------



## The Boss (Aug 7, 2012)

You need to take driving road test in addition to theory classes and tests .. I went through the same and was holding Saudi license in addition to three additional ones.


----------

